# How about a Canada Tivo Index!



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

Although we have similarities with the States, we still have our own original broadcasts. It would be cool to be able to converse with other Canadians on the ball with TIVO!!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Greetings...

Let me look into it and see what we maybe can do.

Thanks


----------

